

WMO: The Global Climate 2001-2010: a decade of climate extremes - dz0ny
http://www.wmo.int/pages/mediacentre/press_releases/pr_976_en.html

======
DanBC
UNFCC say "The report clarifies that there has been no pause in rising global
temperatures, counter to what climate change deniers, given a broad forum by
irresponsible news media, have been claiming."

